# Oh deer



## RoubaixCube (29 Aug 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-37213884


----------



## Venod (29 Aug 2016)

Thats just stagering.


----------



## machew (29 Aug 2016)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/unusual-off.206272/

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/triathlete-has-a-stag-do.206260/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2016)

Locking this one since it's already being discussed elsewhere.


----------

